# rhizotomy code help!!



## jessieindiego (Jun 1, 2009)

Dr indicates in report:

Procedure; Left L5, sacral ala, S1 x2, S2 x2, and S3 x2 sacroiliac joint rhizotomy via radiofrequency thermal coagulation.

I am confused on how to code this one.

I am wondering if I should code it like this;

64622 for the L5
64623 for the sacral ala
64623 for the S1 but this is where I am stupmed cause he indicates x2 would i do another 64623 cause he states x2?

And so on for the S2 x2 and S3 x2.

If anyone has some insight that would be great.


----------



## magnolia1 (Jun 1, 2009)

Inquire as to whether or not the physician means bilateral.


----------



## jessieindiego (Jun 1, 2009)

Dr indicates the left in his report....


----------

